# Celtic knot Tombstone



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

A friend on FB posted this picture.









This inspired me to make the following



















Hope ya like it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So where's the crow??? jk

Very nice work. Any build photos?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderful detail!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Celtic tombstones!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, nicely done!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks all, I actually was thinking about putting a crow on top but too lazy to go hunt one in my Halloween stuff. LOL
There are build pics, over on FB, just like my page "Spyderwood" then check them out in my albums.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job reproducing the artwork. The stone looks great.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Spyder, that stone looks so fantastic! Nice reproduction on your part, you definitely have a great foam carving talent. (I am bowing...you just can't see me...)


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Hope ya like it!


I do. 
Very nicely done.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome picture, and awesome stone.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

exceptional work, love the details.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Is the whole thing carved or did you add the details? I want to make one just looking for tips.
thanks
DZ


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> So where's the crow???


That's the frst thing that ran through my smartass mind too LOL. Looks like the artist saw YOUR stone and copied YOU. Awesome work

How tall and wide is it?


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's Awesome!........I am just starting making my own gravestones. I hope with some practice I can make some like that!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful Celtic Cross!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

More awesome compliments, thanks everyone!
It is all carved out with a dremel then sanded to round edges off. It is just shy of 4 and 1/2 ft tall, 2ft wide.
I used pictures from the Net sized to my likeing then carved through the paper to cut out the knots. The holes is a totally different story! LOL


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very well done!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Your stone turned out awesome.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

So if I'm seeing this right, it looks like it was carved out from on piece and not two, correct?

Very, Very Nicely Done! It really takes patience to carve out the circle piece, and it shows. Hope you make more, cause those types of stones really add dimension to a grave site.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on it, it looks just like the picture but where is the model standing next to it.


----------



## MonsterMilt (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a great idea!!! I saw many of these headstones on a recent trip to Scotland. A month ago a local home store had one made of resin and concrete (about 4' tall) as a garden accent. Since I am an American Scot I bought it for my yard. I plan to haul it out to my cemetery this Halloween!

Can u tell I am new to all the home haunt stuff? I actualy BOUGHT something instead of making it!! Lol!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Once again, Lovin' all the compliments!!
Down here in my area (Northern Florida) the 2 inch insulation foam is very hard to come by. So what I do is glue a 3/4 insulation foam board to a 2 inch white bead board (for thickness), so I get a good board to carve on and the thickness I want...win win! 
I was given the opportunity to get some 5 inch thick white beadboard foam...FREE! That is what I used on this one instead of the 2 inch.
This is all one piece except for the base, I wanted it a little taller so I threw that on.


----------

